# Remis cab door blinds



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone on the forum ever needed to get spare parts for Remis cab door blinds? I have a broken strut on my passenger door possibly due to over vigorous opening and closing by my passenger!! No further comment is required!!! I have found several sites selling complete units at around £350! But nowhere supplies individual spare parts. 
Anybody able to help?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Mike0753,

The only company to try and pursue for the supply of Remis spare parts is www.leisureshopdirect.com however I would be surprised if you will be able to get any spare parts for the cab door blinds.

If a repair could be made then look in to a product called Sugru.

Regards,
Chris


----------

